# Where's the fleas?



## Jody Hawk (Aug 6, 2008)

Checked my beagles and couldn't find a single flea. Lulu, our pug, doesn't have a flea on her either. Here's the catch, I haven't put anything on these dogs since last summer.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 6, 2008)

shouldnt have said anything. If it were me and I said that, the would be flees jumpin on them as I typed


----------



## hunt4bone (Aug 6, 2008)

We haven't seen any this year either.


----------



## Hardwood man (Aug 6, 2008)

I know where they are. At my house on both of our Cocker Spaniels. Advantage, Frontline, collar, powder. 
Nothing seems to be getting rid of them this year. Didn't see them in the carpet but had the whole house sprayed and keep seven dust around the house but the poor ole dogs are still getting them all over.
Don't know what else to do.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hardwood man said:


> I know where they are. At my house on both of our Cocker Spaniels. Advantage, Frontline, collar, powder.
> Nothing seems to be getting rid of them this year. Didn't see them in the carpet but had the whole house sprayed and keep seven dust around the house but the poor ole dogs are still getting them all over.
> Don't know what else to do.



You have to treat the dog yard and house at the same time then treat again in 7 days so that you break the life cycle.


----------



## specialk (Aug 6, 2008)

jody, do you use ivomec?  that's all i ever use and my beagles hardly have any fleas or ticks......i don't know if that's the reason or not, but it is all i give them


----------



## twtabb (Aug 6, 2008)

They are bad in my yard this year. have not had any for the past few years. Do they run in cycles or am I just lucky?


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Taliaferro and Greene County are full of them! Spent over $100 at vets and did not slow them down one bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 6, 2008)

They have not seemed to find us this year either, and I sure am glad!!


----------



## CAL (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Jody,
Want me to send ya some????


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 6, 2008)

My dogs run around in the cow pastures and have been covered up.  I have treated the yard and the dogs and just now am I getting a little handle on them.  The require moisture, humidity and shade.  I have tons of trees in my yard and this year I have been getting about one small rain/sprinkle per week.  Guess I am doomed till we get a cold winter or dry summer?


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 6, 2008)

Got them bad in fl , Has any of y'all tried
Bayer Tree and shrub ?  Been told by severial
beagle guys this is what they use.
I havent tried it yet, but as soon as I can get to wally world
im gonna get some .  

They spray treat the yard and use 3 cc's from a syrenge right between the "Grown" dogs shoulder blades just like 
putting frontline or advantage  .
They swear by this the dogs dont have fleas or ticks.

If any here has used it on your dogs what were your results ??

BCW


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 6, 2008)

I used two types of granules per instructions and they didn't do squat for fleas, but I haven't seen the first fire ant.  Maybe that is the problem since fire ants eat fleas and flea larva?  I had better look luck with the drops with growth inhibitor combined with old Sevens Dust 10% scattered in the shady areas.  Still have a problem, but it seems to be getting better.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 6, 2008)

Interesting!! Would also be interested in hearing results of trying Bayer Tree and Shrub.... ALSO the weight of dogs that are getting 3cc per dog. My dogs are between 20 and 50 pounds...most around 40ish...

Julia




BoxCallWillie said:


> Got them bad in fl , Has any of y'all tried
> Bayer Tree and shrub ? Been told by severial
> beagle guys this is what they use.
> I havent tried it yet, but as soon as I can get to wally world
> ...


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 6, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Interesting!! Would also be interested in hearing results of trying Bayer Tree and Shrub.... ALSO the weight of dogs that are getting 3cc per dog. My dogs are between 20 and 50 pounds...most around 40ish...
> 
> Julia



These are beagles so they Might go 25 - 35 #
Maybe someone who has used it will gives us some results
from them useing it.

BCW


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 6, 2008)

BoxCallWillie said:


> Got them bad in fl , Has any of y'all tried
> Bayer Tree and shrub ?  Been told by severial
> beagle guys this is what they use.
> I havent tried it yet, but as soon as I can get to wally world
> ...



Willie,
That's what I used on mine last summer. 1 cc Bayer Tree and Shrub between the shoulder blades. Mine were covered in fleas and it wiped em out. I guess it works for years after one application because I sure haven't seen any fleas on mine since. 

Oh, this new Bayer Tree and Shrub has fertilizer in it too. The bottle I have doesn't. They started putting fertilizer in it this year. Don't know if it makes a difference or not. That fertilizer might turn your beagles into coon hounds.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 6, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Willie,
> That's what I used on mine last summer. 1 cc Bayer Tree and Shrub between the shoulder blades. Mine were covered in fleas and it wiped em out. I guess it works for years after one application because I sure haven't seen any fleas on mine since.
> 
> Oh, this new Bayer Tree and Shrub has fertilizer in it too. The bottle I have doesn't. They started putting fertilizer in it this year. Don't know if it makes a difference or not. That fertilizer might turn your beagles into coon hounds.




Jody
I just got rid of all my coon hounds 4 yrs ago
Man id be in trouble if it turned them into treeing beagles  .

Did you use the concentrate type that you mix
water with ?
Like you ,  all the guys I know say its the best thing since 
sliced bread. They have NO flea problem...
Did you spray your yard and pens too?

So your useing 1cc per beagle , how much do your dogs weigh ?  

Thanks Jody

BCW


----------



## cook (Aug 6, 2008)

buy some stuff called * Tempo*
no flys, or fleas anywhere


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 6, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I use Ivomec, once a month on my Beagles for Heart Worms, and have No fleas at all!

I think this Ivomec, is the answere to No fleas?

Just my thinking?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>>


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 6, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit
That Ivomec is good for many things internal and external
Your right ...


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 6, 2008)

We use the Bayer tree and shrub, and it saves me over $400 yearly(versus buying Advantage/Advantix), and it works great. I put 4-5 cc on my big boys back(the one in my avatar), and he's 95+lbs.
The ivomec will keep fleas off, but not in doses used for heart worms. You'd have to use it at least a couple of times a week to make the concentration enought to effect the fleas.
Hope this helps.
Tommy


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 7, 2008)

No fleas here. Bio-spot  and a spray from Tractor Supply- fly and kennel spray called Bronco. Kills fleas on contact and keeps flies off the dog.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 7, 2008)

This is the main thing I was searching for when I found this forum.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=68785

I've been  using the permetherin and Bayer product for a month or so now and I'm sold on it.

I think a cc is the same as a ml and I get these bottles when they are empty that hold 100 ml and have an eye dropper in them. One squeeze is one ml on the eye dropper.

I've got an 80+ pound dog but he's pretty old and I was afraid of over loading his kidneys or liver so I've been giving him a one ml dose of the two mixed together once a week.

I've been sort of blogging the results in a thread on my home forum just so I have a record of what I've been doing to go back to.
http://indianahuntingtoday.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=789

I'm sold on it and several of my friends are trying it on their dogs now also.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 7, 2008)

BoxCallWillie said:


> Jody
> I just got rid of all my coon hounds 4 yrs ago
> Man id be in trouble if it turned them into treeing beagles  .
> 
> ...



Yeah, the concentrate. I didn't weigh the dogs, just 1 cc between each ones shoulder blades. I never treated the yard.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Both....*

I use the Ivomec regularly, mainly to prevent heartworms. I believe it does so much more, no fleas here.

I have also tried the Bayer Tree and Shrub at the 1CC rate Jody spoke of this summer. I haven't picked up any ticks while running my dogs this summer. No adverse effects noted.

With buying Ivomec at TSC and using the Bayer tick treatment I think I've saved a bundle on commercail products. With the price of fuel that helps with getting me and the dogs to the woods.

PS: Going to check TSC for the permetherin and compare costs.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Aug 7, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah, the concentrate. I didn't weigh the dogs, just 1 cc between each ones shoulder blades. I never treated the yard.




Thanks Jody
I'll have to get some soon and get 
it on my dogs. I got to treat my yard too...
Man their bad this year here !

BCW


----------



## Bryan (Aug 7, 2008)

I seen the Bayer talked about on here,seems to have worked for me. 21 bucks a bottle for the same ingredient used in ADVANTAGE  and enough in the bottle to last along time.Way to go if you have lots of dogs.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Aug 9, 2008)

Theyre over at my friends house on his Boykin.


----------



## Hardwood man (Aug 14, 2008)

Got the Bayer tree and shrub at Walmart yesterday  and put a little over 1 CC on each of our spaniels. This morning I got up and I didn't see a one on the youngest one. 
Didn't check the older one he was a sleep and didn't want to wake him up.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hardwood man said:


> Got the Bayer tree and shrub at Walmart yesterday  and put a little over 1 CC on each of our spaniels. This morning I got up and I didn't see a one on the youngest one.
> Didn't check the older one he was a sleep and didn't want to wake him up.



What kind of tree and shrub is this?


----------

